# INSOMNIA



## marieneale (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi

I am currently on my second cycle and am suffering from insomnia this time, starting stim injections tonight and was wondering if there was anyhting herbal that I can take to help me sleep that will not affect my meds.

Thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Marie,

Insomnia is unfortunately one of the side effects of treatment   Personally I'd advise trying relaxation, hot drinks etc.. Most herbal medicines do not have sufficient information about interactions with conventional medicines to say whether they can be taken together or not. However looking at how some of the sedative herbs work i.e. valerian, it doesn't appear to affect any of the systems that the IVF drugs work on so it is unlikely that there would be an interaction. I'd speak to a qualified herbalist though for specific adivce on what would be appropriate.

Best wishes for treatment  

Maz x


----------



## marieneale (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi Maz

Thanks for getting back to me so quickly!!  I was fine on my last cycle but this time it's so much different!  I need to have a look into a herbalist as willing to try anything to get some sleep.

Thanks

Marie xx


----------

